# The Way of the Master



## PastorSBC (Aug 28, 2008)

Our church is getting ready to go through their Basic Training Course for Evangelism. 

Anyone else done it? 

Thoughts, Comments?


----------



## Herald (Aug 28, 2008)

It's good. Comfort does an adequate job of explaining law and gospel. As in any program it has limitations. In my humble opinion the pros outweigh the cons.


----------



## Zenas (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey,

This is the PuritanBoard. This being true, we are necessarily Calvinists and, as everyone knows, Calvinists don't evangelize!

[/sarcasm]

I'm not familiar with their course, but I have watched them witness. The approach seems sound and Biblical. If you havn't watched any of their clips, I suggest hitting up their website and checking them out.

The Law is used to illustrate the guilt we as members of humanity have of our own doing, which serves as a segway to illustrate the fact that only the Gospel is the solution to our own guilt before the Law. Solid to me, as most people's objections to the Gospel are "Well, I'm already a good person so God must love me already..."


----------



## PastorSBC (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts guys. I have seen many of the video clips and been very impressed with them. We have a couple folks in the church who have already went through it and they go out in our town every Friday afternoon and talk to people.


----------



## larryjf (Aug 28, 2008)

My church got quite a bit out of their dvd lessons.
"Law to the proud and grace to the humble" was one of the things that i remember.

When someone would want to be saved they would not lead them in a sinners prayer...i liked that too.


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Aug 28, 2008)

A couple of years back, I did part of a course they have online, and also have some of their books (including _The Evidence Bible_, which has a lot of good and interesting information). I like WOTM. I like the way they use the law of God in evangelism, to show people what their sin is. 
WOTM is not reformed in their beliefs though. They do not believe in limited atonement, and they teach that faith precedes the new birth.
But other than those things, I think it is very good.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Aug 29, 2008)

I read the book the Way of the Master years ago. Great book. I listen to the Way of the Master radio with Todd Friel. He used to have the show Walk in the Word on KKMS 980AM here in Mpls until it became syndicated in January 2006. Google Way of the Master radio - they have a podcast of the show - two hours each day. They do street fishing there. 

The method is biblical - begin with law, end with grace yet do not cast pearls before swine. I cannot say enough good things about their program and how it works to convince.

Calvinists don't evangelize?


----------



## Zenas (Aug 29, 2008)

While I don't think Ray or Kirk are Reformed, from all the sources I've heard, Todd Friel is as the very least a Calvinist.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 29, 2008)

I'd have to agree about Friel from what he says on the air, and all the stuff that he reads on air. If he isn't he will be soon if he keeps studying that stuff he's reading.


----------



## ewg (Sep 12, 2008)

I can't say enough good things about Ray Comfort and the Way of the Master. I recently attended their August Academy in LA and it was excellent. We are also doing the Basic Course in our church and it is great. I know of other churches who have done it and greatly benefited. Amazingly, it was the Way of the Master Radio program that began me down the road of Reformed Theology a couple of years ago.


----------



## jambo (Sep 12, 2008)

I have been involved in a number of courses either as a participant or teaching it. I am now of the conclusion they are a complete waste of time. The best evangelism course available is simply just go out and do it. You learn as you go which is the best teacher by far.

Apologies to anyone who is keen on organised evangelism courses.


----------



## ewg (Sep 12, 2008)

jambo said:


> I have been involved in a number of courses either as a participant or teaching it. I am now of the conclusion they are a complete waste of time. The best evangelism course available is simply just go out and do it. You learn as you go which is the best teacher by far.
> 
> Apologies to anyone who is keen on organised evangelism courses.



A course gives people some tools with which to work. Of course, the people still have to go out and do it. A course with no action, is like faith with no work - its dead. I have seen people who would never have evangelized become evangelists for our Lord through the WOTM course(s). While most people do not evangelize because of apathy - some really do not go because of fear and/or lack of training - through a Biblical course the Holy Spirit can enable the willing but timid to become obedient. After all, the Scriptures plainly teach that the saints need teachers and that is what a course provides.


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Sep 12, 2008)

Even if you don't use the exact script they use, its great that they are reintroducing the proper use of the Law. I've listened to Ray Comfort for 4 years now and he has been a huge help to me.


----------



## jambo (Sep 12, 2008)

ericwgreene said:


> A course gives people some tools with which to work. Of course, the people still have to go out and do it. A course with no action, is like faith with no work - its dead. I have seen people who would never have evangelized become evangelists for our Lord through the WOTM course(s). While most people do not evangelize because of apathy - some really do not go because of fear and/or lack of training - through a Biblical course the Holy Spirit can enable the willing but timid to become obedient. After all, the Scriptures plainly teach that the saints need teachers and that is what a course provides.



I have found that if someone wants to come and do, for example, street evangelism the best thing is to go out with someone doing street evangelism. They an observe and learn and before long they are doing it. 

I find people have basically two problems in doing evangelism. 

The first is a fear of actually starting doing evangelism. If people can just break the ice and get going then it is a big step. However even now having experience in evangelism I always find it nerve-wracking immediately prior to starting and I find myself wishing I was anywhere but there. 

The second fear is comes from people who may lack confidence and worry in case they are asked a question they feel they cannot adaquately answer, or indeed don't know the answer. It comes down to further study and experience. 

It is this across the board whether someone is quietly witnessing at work over a desk or more public forms of outreach. 

Whilst on the missionfield I found reflecting on the parables suchas the sower, the mustard seed etc inspiring. Such growth comes about through the Hoply Spirit's blessing of the preaching of the word. I also found reflecting on the likes of Ro 10 (how shall they hear... how lovely on the mountains are the feet of those who bring good news etc)and the closing chapters in Isaiah motivated me a lot as one considered the glory of the church.

I did find some books helpful but they were not books on evangelism. I recall reading the lives of the Haldane brothers which made you want to get up, get out and do it. Iain Murray's Puritan Hope was also inspirational.

I am not despising courses and I know some may find them helpful but by and large I do question their value.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 13, 2008)

I am seriously considering bringing _The Way of the Master_ to my church.


----------



## Nebrexan (Sep 13, 2008)

Living Waters broadcasts their WOTM training videos on the Trinity Broadcasting Network (Crouch, Hinn, Copeland, etc.), and some in your church may feel this is an inappropriate/unscriptural relationship. But I do appreciate their emphasis on using the law to help people see their real need.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 13, 2008)

Nebrexan said:


> Living Waters broadcasts their WOTM training videos on the Trinity Broadcasting Network (Crouch, Hinn, Copeland, etc.), and some in your church may feel this is an inappropriate/unscriptural relationship. But I do appreciate their emphasis on using the law to help people see their real need.



And they broadcast over evangelical networks too. Frankly, my church members wouldn't know TBN from TBS.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Ivan, do it! Bring them in. It will be worth it.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, of course, I'm talking about the Basic Training Program. Via 21th Century technology my associate and I have starting talking about it even now.


----------



## Tim (Sep 15, 2008)

I just started taking this course at a reformed baptist church in another part of town. 8 weeks. I normally don't get that excited about Christian 'courses', but this one seems to be pretty good.

I will be happy to give some of my thoughts once I have seen a few more of the videos.


----------



## PastorSBC (Sep 15, 2008)

We are 2 weeks into the Basic Training and things are going really well. We have had a great turnout both weeks ad it really seems to have energized some people. I have been really impressed so far.


----------



## PastorSBC (Nov 10, 2008)

This study has been very beneficial to our church. 

I would recommend it highly.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2008)

I am nearly finished the "beginner" WOTM course. Last Lord's day afternoon, we went witnessing. I was with a friend and I asked a young man if I could ask him some questions. It turned out that he was much more comfortable speaking in Afrikaans rather than English, so my friend had to take over. The young man seemed interested enough and took our little book we had for him. We also talked to another man who knew much of the Bible but didn't yet have any assurance of salvation. Either we clarified the Gospel for him or encouraged a Christian brother; either is good. 

One of the things is that I was able to get over my fleshly fear. And I found it quite natural to quickly build a relationship with these few people. God does the work; all we are called to do is plant and water.

WOTM gives a simple way to "break the ice" and to ensure that you deliver a complete and potent Gospel presentation. You can download mp3 files of every radio show they do (2 hours each of 5 days per week). Most of these hours include a witnessing encounter over the phone. The broad range of people represented means that you will get lots of examples of how to share your faith. It is this that I appreciate the most.


----------



## Matthias (Nov 11, 2008)

Tim said:


> I am nearly finished the "beginner" WOTM course. Last Lord's day afternoon, we went witnessing. I was with a friend and I asked a young man if I could ask him some questions. It turned out that he was much more comfortable speaking in Afrikaans rather than English, so my friend had to take over. The young man seemed interested enough and took our little book we had for him. We also talked to another man who knew much of the Bible but didn't yet have any assurance of salvation. Either we clarified the Gospel for him or encouraged a Christian brother; either is good.
> 
> One of the things is that I was able to get over my fleshly fear. And I found it quite natural to quickly build a relationship with these few people. God does the work; all we are called to do is plant and water.
> 
> WOTM gives a simple way to "break the ice" and to ensure that you deliver a complete and potent Gospel presentation. You can download mp3 files of every radio show they do (2 hours each of 5 days per week). Most of these hours include a witnessing encounter over the phone. The broad range of people represented means that you will get lots of examples of how to share your faith. It is this that I appreciate the most.



Sounds like interesting stuff. Witnessing has always been difficult for me, especially breaking the ice... I will have to check this out


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 11, 2008)

I love the radio show! I enjoy WOTM ministry very, very much.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2008)

Matthias said:


> Witnessing has always been difficult for me, especially breaking the ice... I will have to check this out



I am not naturally outgoing, just so you know. But this type of course gives you confidence.


----------

